# Help, I can't keep Carly quiet after her spay



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

The Vet said to keep her quiet (contained if necessary) for a week or more. She got spayed on Wed., and by Fri. evening she was tearing around like she was on the race track. 

Did you let your girls run around after their surgery? She is in the ex pen now (as she was running like lightning a bit earlier) and is so upset about it as she's been there most of the day. She is wired for sound! :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: She is now huffing and jumping up and down on all 4s and using her teeth to move the ex pen around.

Help!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Lynn, Bonnie spent a day or two 'down', but was then her usual puppy self. As long as she doesn't seem to be in pain, or licking/bothering her stitches, I wouldn't be too concerned.


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> Lynn, Bonnie spent a day or two 'down', but was then her usual puppy self. As long as she doesn't seem to be in pain, or licking/bothering her stitches, I wouldn't be too concerned.[/B]


Thanks, she really wants to rip around, and trying to stop her isn't doing much good as she was getting a huge work out inside her crate today spinning around and getting the pad up and shaking the heck out of it...that's gotta be almost as bad or worse than running....the Vet said that kind of activity could undo a stitch...maybe there are stiches inside too. 

Maybe I should just let her run and have fun and hope for the best. :huh:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> The Vet said to keep her quiet (contained if necessary) for a week or more. She got spayed on Wed., and by Fri. evening she was tearing around like she was on the race track.
> 
> Did you let your girls run around after their surgery? She is in the ex pen now (as she was running like lightning a bit earlier) and is so upset about it as she's been there most of the day. She is wired for sound! :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: She is now huffing and jumping up and down on all 4s and using her teeth to move the ex pen around.
> 
> Help!!![/B]


There is "tearing around" Lynn and then there is "TEARING AROUND"... :wub: 

You don't actually know what the difference is between the two until you have seen her and Chance "play". I'm with Linda... she isn't going to do something which causes her pain... so i think she is good to go. On the other hand... I suppose I probably should not drop off Chance at your place for a play date quite yet... :smpullhair: 

How does Carly and your friend's new dog get along?


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

There is "tearing around" Lynn and then there is "TEARING AROUND"... :wub: 

You don't actually know what the difference is between the two until you have seen her and Chance "play". I'm with Linda... she isn't going to do something which causes her pain... so i think she is good to go. On the other hand... I suppose I probably should not drop off Chance at your place for a play date quite yet... :smpullhair: 

How does Carly and your friend's new dog get along?
[/QUOTE]

She goes as fast as can be from the far end of my bedroom to the far end of my living room and back about 10 times and you can hadrly make her out...it's just a white blur and the feet hardly hit the floor :shocked: .

I wouldn't let her play with another dog yet...I wish Chance was closer by for when she's better so they could wear each other out daily :biggrin: . 

I think I will let her have some fun or I will go insane....she just refuses to be quiet, and what she does in her crate could be harder on her body than running. Shaking that large crate pad or her bed around has got to be straining her somewhat.

Carly likes to play with Kobi (Debbie's new dog) but he is around 4 and isn't as into it as she is, he is to some degree though. He has had a bit of a hard life up to now, he was found wandering the streets in Vegas at 6lbs., starving and with a butt/anal gland problem. I didn't let her meet him for 2 weeks after Deb got him as he had come straight from the shelter and I didn't what he might have been in contact with.

Carly has another new friend, Bodhi, the yorkie poo that was on Good Morning AZ with her and they have had some really great play dates (except that she peed and pooped on their rug :blush: ). Nadia, the owner of the Golden Bone is going to start having small dog socials at her house soon so we will go to those too.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

lol I think it is funny when someone says to keep a maltese quiet. Zippy was spayed Thursday. I brought her home the same day. She was down Thursday and Friday. By bedtime Friday night tho, she was ready to play!

I just didn't allow her to run up and down the steps, but let her play either in my work room with me or in the living room with hubby. We let her roam outside for just a few min, but not long as she still tired a little easy.

By Saturday....it was over. She is unstoppable! I did find tho that as long as she is in the same room with me, I can control her better. I put the baby gate up to the room I am in if I can, and let her play. I don't allow any jumping or anything like that tho. I have been keeping an eye on her incision line and all is well so far.

Sassy's mommy recommended the onesies to avoid picking at the incision. That is working great.


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> lol I think it is funny when someone says to keep a maltese quiet. Zippy was spayed Thursday. I brought her home the same day. She was down Thursday and Friday. By bedtime Friday night tho, she was ready to play!
> 
> I just didn't allow her to run up and down the steps, but let her play either in my work room with me or in the living room with hubby. We let her roam outside for just a few min, but not long as she still tired a little easy.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I bought a onsie but I didn't even put it on her...I had to get a cone for the first day after surgery, as I had to leave her alone for a bit and she was licking, now it's just very periodic, and I can distract her. She sems to be 100% already and I do contain her in the living room area, but it is quite large and she can do donuts around her ex pen :chili: :chili: :chili: (that was her not me) There is no stopping this girl.


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

Gigi is the same way. However she bit all her stitches out Saturday. Her belly looks kind of swollen and red to me now. I will be taking to the vet first thing in the morning. Gigi is one crazy pup too. There is no slowing her down. She does figure 8's in the living room going 60 pmh. lol. Good luck with Carly.


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> Gigi is the same way. However she bit all her stitches out Saturday. Her belly looks kind of swollen and red to me now. I will be taking to the vet first thing in the morning. Gigi is one crazy pup too. There is no slowing her down. She does figure 8's in the living room going 60 pmh. lol. Good luck with Carly.[/B]


Oh my gosh! That doesn't sound too good...I hope she doesn't need more stiches. Carly's incision is looking pretty good. When did Gigi get spayed?

Carly only had one suture that is not a disolving one (it seems when they sewed her up they felt she needed this one) and the rest are disolving and are not visible . 

I'm glad I'm not the only one with a dog who goes 60 :blink:


----------

